# Kenyon playing well



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been hard on the guy, but finally at 32 he seems to have found a solid game. I think the rebounding commitment has added to all parts of his game. He still isn't a great shooter, but he is finding his spots better. I think he is overrated on defense though he can be effective in short situations. If he can stay healthy his ability will let him be effective for a few more years. 

I just thought I should mention it since I have ripped him the last 5 years.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The original K-Mart is one of my favourite players. Yes his defense is a little overrated due to his "tough guy" persona but it's nothing to scoff at. I also love it when he gets down and tries to defend a guard, the only other big man I've seen do that with success is KG.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is just a bit of a tweener. I think this is just the first time he has committed to his role on the team. He is past any all-star thought so he can settle in and be a very very effective role player.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

His defense is vastly UNDERrated 

I could type a lot on this subject, but I know that it is pointless to discuss Kenyon with Tom


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, it would.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kmart has been special this season. He's playing defense at very high clip, and man it's always fun to watch Kenyon guard the pick and roll with Chris Paul. 

Kenyon is rebounding well, getting a lot of put back dunks (something he's always done) and he just seems more under control out there.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is playing a similar style to David Lee.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> He is playing a similar style to David Lee.


:wtf: Not even close

David Lee doesn't play defense and doesn't have plays run for him. When Melo is out, the Nuggets run plays for Kenyon.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The Knicks run their offense through Lee a lot of the time, too, as he's turned into a pretty good passer. Pretty much the only thing Lee and Kenyon have in common, though, is an 18 foot jumper.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tom said:


> I think he is overrated on defense though he can be effective in short situations.


I
G
N
O
R
A
N
T


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hardly friend.


----------

